# Topics > Arts > Music >  Musica Automata, Leonardo Barbadoro, Italy

## Airicist

koolmorfwidesen.bandcamp.com

facebook.com/koolmorf

instagram.com/koolmorfwidesen

soundcloud.com/koolmorf/musica-automata-snip

"Musica Automata - Music for Computer Controlled Robots" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Leonardo Barbadoro - Musica Automata - Kickstarter video

Published on May 21, 2018




> Musica Automata is a name of an upcoming album by Leonardo Barbadoro, an Italian electronic music producer and electroacoustic music composer from Florence known also under the alias Koolmorf Widesen. The album will include music for robots controlled from a laptop computer. 
> 
> These robots are more than 50 acoustic instruments (piano, organs, wind instruments, percussions etc) which are part of the Logos Foundation in Gent (Belgium). They receive digital MIDI messages that contain precise informations for their performance.
> 
> Musica Automata is a project by Leonardo Barbadoro.
> Shooting: Luca Cingolani (Elephant Studio) and Simone Cinelli.
> Video Editing: Cesare Bignotti (EVES)
> Music: Leonardo Barbadoro
> Coproduced by Giovanni De Gara (Benzoplanet)
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Musica Automata"

by Leonardo Barbadoro
July 1, 2018

----------

